# Musique de la Grèce Antique



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

I have recently discovered _Musique de la Grèce Antique_, performed by Madrid Atrium Musicae (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atrium_Musicae_de_Madrid), composers identified as "Greek Anonymous" and Gregorio Paniagua. I wonder if any of you have any thoughts on this music and the instruments used as well as the processes by which music and instruments were developed.

I know there are a few other collections of reconstituted ancient music, and I wonder if you have any comments on those.

More at http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/hmu11015.htm.

I am including a link to Amazon's page on this CD, not to give them any advertising, but the page has clips of tracks from this CD. I usually include links from YouTube, but I didn't find any for this CD:

http://www.amazon.com/Musique-Grece-Antique-Greek/dp/B00004TVG7/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1238854602&sr=8-1


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Paniagua! No discussion on Ancient Greek music is complete without this brilliant recording.
(Har monia Mundi's 'Musique d'abord' series HMA 1901015)
Ufotunately after this things dry up very quickly.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

I also have this recording. I love it. But there are some issues regarding prosody and pronunciation of ancient greek words. The performers on this CD favour Erasmus's theory of pronunciation of greek vowels and diphthongs, but the theory hasn't been sumbstanciated yet. So what you hear on this CD is probably not what was spoken in Greece of the 7th-5th century B.C


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI (May 10, 2009)

I listened the previews, I think is now safe to say that this is going to my wanted list.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

As a Classic Scholar, I know how hard it is to have any idea into how sounded Ancient Greek music, first due to the paucity of our sources, its hard even to grasp how was their melodic writing, because we have only 3 or 4 sufficiently large melodic lines. So any recording of ancient Greek Music is an incredible creative job, and this recording of Paniagua, if not amusing as a recording of medieval music, is the best I've heard.


----------

